# Sicherheitstechnik bei vernetzten Maschinen



## Matze001 (5 Juni 2012)

Guten Abend,

um mal auf das Thema hier Bezug zu nehmen: ein neues Thema.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53207-Nichts-los?highlight=nichts+los

Also nun geht's los:

Fall1:

Ich habe eine Konstellation die mir Fragen aufwirft. Beispielhaft haben wir eine Roboterzelle, welche zwei CNC-Maschinen Be- und entlädt. Soweit mal nichts spezielles, so gibt es das ja tausendfach.

Bisher haben wir es so gehalten das ganze als eine Maschine betrachtet haben, für alles ein Not-Halt und Schutztürkonzept hatten. Alles wunderbar und Normgerecht ausgeführt.

Nun wünscht ein Kunde folgendes:

Wenn z.B. eine CNC-Maschine Zicken macht, möchte er sie abschalten können (Hauptschalter aus) und mit der Roboterzelle und verbleibender Maschine weiter produzieren.

Oder wenn die Roboterzelle aussteigt, möchte er die CNC-Maschinen allein per Hand betreiben. D.H. ein Not-Halt an Maschine 1 soll Maschine 2 nicht abschalten.

Nun hab ich folgende Bedenken: Die Funktion der Not-Halt-Schalter wäre dann davon abhängig, wie die Hauptschalter stehen: Wenn alle an sind, schalten alle Not-Halt-Schalter alles ab, ist die Zelle aus, sind die CNC quasi einzelne autarke Maschinen... etc pp. Es kann einem Bediener ja nicht zugemutet werden erst mal zu überlegen welcher Not-Halt nun wann welche Wirkung hat, ich habe irgendwie einen solchen Satz im Hinterkopf "Wenn eine zusammenhängende Maschine erkennbar ist, muss ein Not-Halt-Schalter alles im Sichtbereich in einem sicheren Zustand überführen"... Das wird ja sehr kreativ, wenn der Kunde je nach Wunsch seine Maschine als Gesamtmaschine oder als Einzelmaschinen betreiben kann.

Was sagen die Profis, was sagt die Norm?


Fall2:

Ähnliche Konstellation. Eine CNC-Maschine, eine Beladezelle.
Der Kunde wünscht: 
Not-Halt an CNC -> Alles in einen sicheren Zustand
Not-Halt an Beladezelle -> Nur Beladezelle in sicheren Zustand, CNC soll weiterlaufen (Werkzeuge können brechen, sehr teures Werkzeug)

Darf man das überhaupt machen? Wieder ein ähnliches Thema wie Fall1.

Ich danke euch schonmal, und freue mich auf eine anregende Diskussionsrunde!


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass alle Forderungen machbar und auch zulässig sein können.

Hauptschalter und Not-Halt ist eigentlich eh kein Thema, denn wenn der Hauptschalter aus ist, dann sind die allermeisten Maschinen sicher 
Du musst dir bei einem gemeinsamen Not-Halt-Kreis überlegen, wie du gewährleistest dass der Not-Halt an einer ausgeschalteten Anlage auch aktiv bleibt.
Wir haben hier schon übergeordnete Sicherheits-Steuerungen oder doppelte Kontaktsätze an den Not-Halt verwendet.

Getrennte Not-Halt für Bearbeitungszentrum und Beschickung ist auch möglich. Ist halt eine Frage der Kennzeichnung der Not-Halt-Breiche und Schalter.

Aber viel spannender als das Thema des Not-Halt ist eigentlich die Zutrittsabsicherung. Wie gewährleistest du das ein Bediener nicht in einen Gefahrebereich kommen kann?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (5 Juni 2012)

Das gewährleistet die Schutztür! 

Ja das die Maschinen sicher sind, wenn der Hauptschalter aus ist ist mir klar.
Nur wie beschrieben hätte der Not-Halt dann mal die Funktion alles abzuschalten, mal nur Maschine A... 
War der Text etwas unverständlich? Ich kann gern ausführlicher werden.

Weil je nach Einsatzfall (kann auch mal Schichtbedingt oder Produktbedingt sein) ist es mal ein Haufen Einzelmaschinen, mal eine verkettete Maschine. Da eine Unterscheidung reinzubringen ist... schwer!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (5 Juni 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> um mal auf das Thema hier Bezug zu nehmen: ein neues Thema.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcel,

na endlich... 

also, NOT-HALT muß immer auf die gesamte Anlage wirken, darf aber für Teilbereiche wieder 
separat quittiert werden. Das setzt allerdings eine übergeordnete Sicherheitssteuerung
mit eigener Spannungsversorgung voraus.
Oder NOT-HALT-Taster mit ganz vielen potentialfreien Kontakten, die es für den geschilderten 
Fall wahrscheinlich nicht gibt.

Oder doch??? ... 6 Öffner oder mehr unter einem Taster, wer kann das???... _bitte meldet Euch  

_Goodnight
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (5 Juni 2012)

nimmst die (nicht mehr zugelassenen) Möller-Not-Halt Taster wo du öffnerelementer hintereinander klickst...

ich glaube bis 6 Stück lässt sich das sogar noch betätigen... aber sicher ist das sicher nicht.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: hast du ne Normstelle damit ich Fakten schaffen kann?


----------



## Tommi (5 Juni 2012)

Na ja, leider (oder Gott sei Dank) sind das die Normen, die Safety hier immer wieder anführt.

NOT-HALT übergeordnet ist Gesetz (Anhang I Maschinenrichtlinie) 
Über Quittierungen lässt sich die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 5.2 aus 

Hast Du Zugriff auf Normen?

Weiter morgen

Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (5 Juni 2012)

jetzt nicht, aber im Geschäft auf jeden Fall!

Damit ist alles geschwätzt, aber der Kunde sicher nicht zufrieden, .... gut das es nicht mein Bier ist.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## TimoB (6 Juni 2012)

Den Fall1 haben wir mal folgendermaßen gelöst.

Ein Zentralschaltschrank mit F-CPU : 
  -Nur zum Überwachen der NOT-Halt einrichtungen.
  -An diesem Zentralschaltschrank für jede Maschine einen Schlüsselschalter um die aktive Maschinen auszuwählen.
  -Sobald eine Maschine nicht angemeldet ist (Schlüsselschalter steht auf AUS) geht an der betreffenden Maschine eine große rote Blinkleuchte an, die dem Benutzer signalisiert das der NOT-Halt dieser Maschine auch nur diese abschaltet.
  -Der NOT-Halt Taster einer angemeldeten Maschine schaltet alle anderen angemeldeten Maschinen auch aus.

Mfg Timo


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

was kann man denn mit so einer Maschine im nicht angemeldeten Zustand
noch machen?

Glaubst Du, daß Du folgende Forderung mit Deiner Schaltung erfüllst?

Zitat DIN EN ISO 13850: Die Not-Halt-Funktion muss so konzipiert sein, dass die Entscheidung, das Not-Halt-Stellteil zu betätigen, der​Person keine Überlegungen bezüglich der sich daraus ergebenden Wirkungen abverlangt. 


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Ja genau daran Zweifel ich auch...

Mein Kollege hat heute mit Fa. Jokab telefoniert.
Wir verbauen in jeder Teilmaschine eine Pluto Safety-SPS und vernetzen sie über den Bus (wie auch immer der heißt)
Wenn ein Pluto abgeschaltet wird, wird dieses über eine Variable "Pluto01 OFFLINE" "überbrückt". Im Ausschaltmoment gibt es aber einen kurzen Ausschalter, also muss man danach explizit wieder quittieren.
Laut dem Jokab Mitarbeiter sei dies so in Ordnung, WENN die Not-Halt-Schalter gekennzeichnet werden (Muss ich da nun ne Logiktabelle mit allen Konstellationen drankleben? ). Hier haben wir aber wieder das von Tommi angesprochene Problem. Welcher Not-Halt macht wann was... Finde ich nicht schön. Meiner Meinung nach besteht weiterhin Klärungsbedarf!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Marcel,
zunächst relevante Normen:
EN ISO 13850 Not-Halt 
EN 60204-1
EN ISO 13849- und -2
EN ISO 11161 Integrierte Fertigungssysteme
EN ISO 10218-2
Und die Typ-C Werkzeugmaschinen Normen.
Zum Fall 1:
 Ein Vorhandener Not-Halt Taster muss immer Funktionsfähig sein! Hier sollte man eine Übergeordnete Möglichkeit schaffen dass diese immer funktionsfähig sind. Es ist eine Übergeordnete Steuerung nötig die nicht abgeschaltet wird.
Also folgendes SI-Konzept ist denkbar.
BA Wahlschalter für Wartung Normalbetrieb, Maschine 1 oder Maschine 2
Die Zelle besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

Kompletter Schutzzaun um die Gesamtheit von Maschinen
Es gibt an diesem Grundzaun zwei Zugänge die je einer Bearbeitungsmaschine zugeordnet sind. Im weiteren Verlauf M1 und M2 genannt und die Türen nennen sich dann T1 und T2 zugeordnet zur Maschine. Diese Türen haben Verriegelungsschalter  also Schutztürsschalter  S1 und S2 genannt.
Der Roboter ist innerhalb des  Gesamtzaunes  so auf gestellt das man durch zwei weitere verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtungen diesen so abtrennen kann das man gefahrlos an M1 kommen kann diese nennt sich dann T3 und für M2 dann T4. Hier fragt man die geschlossen und offen Stellung über weitere Verriegelungsschalter ab, sind z.B. große Schiebetüren. Für M1/T3  sind das dann S3 für offen und S4 für geschlossen. Für M2/T4  dann S5 für offen und S6 für geschlossen.
Jetzt benötigt man aber einen Roboter den man auf Sichere Bereichs Begrenzung umschalten kann. 
Im Normalbetrieb müssen BA Schalter Wartung=0, S1 und S2 und S3 und S5 =1, Roboter kann M1 und M2 anfahren nur Bereichsbegrenzung nach außen. 
Betriebsart M1 Warten, S1 kann 0, S2 und  S4 und S5=1, Begrenzung Roboter fährt nur noch auf M2. Sicherer Zustand, aber es sind auch entsprechende Energietrennungskonzepte und Wartungsanleitungen notwendig. 
Betriebsart M2 umgekehrt.
Ich hoffe ich habe s verstanden was Du willst und man verstehen wie ich es meine.

Zu Fall 2, man kann für die Handlung im Notfall Bereiche definieren dies kann man in der DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 und in der EN ISO 11161 nachlesen.


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Danke für den Ausführlichen Beitrag, (Natürlich auch an alle Anderen die sich am Thema beteiligen!)

warum deine ehemaligen Kollegen solche Aussagen treffen verstehe ich leider nicht. Ich sag aber auch nichts böses, sind ja nur Menschen und ich weis nicht was alles Thema in dem Gespräch war 

Du hast mit deiner Ausführung in etwa unser Konzept getroffen, nur das die Wahlschalter nicht vorhanden sind, sondern über den Zustand der Maschinen (ein oder aus) der Zustand "automatisch erkannt" wird. D.H. ist Maschine 1 aus, hat der Roboter nichts dadrin zu suchen, ebensowenig wenn die Tür zur Maschine 1 zu ist etc pp.

Ich verstehe den Kundenwunsch:

Es einmal als Gesamtanlage betreiben, und einmal als Einzelmaschinen.

Nun muss ich versuchen irgendwie alle wünsche unter einen Hut zu bekommen, nur beim Not-Halt-Konzept werde ich dies nicht schaffen (können). Aber wie immer, ist es natürlich anders verkauft. Ich bin gespannt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Marcel,
ich habe den Beitrag von Dir erst jetzt gelesen.
Diese Empfehlung ist sehr fragwürdig und ich hätte dies so nie gemacht. Ein Busfehler führt zu diesem Signal also Sicherheit immer auf 1 abfragen und Not-Taster sind immer in Funktion keine wenn und aber. 
Eine Abtrennung bei der Wartung zum Roboter ist zwingend!

Nachtrag geht auch nur mit einem Saftey Roboter der so eine Bereichsbegrenzung zu lässt, da ein durchschlagen sonst nicht verhindert werden kann.


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Okay!

Also um es Festzuhalten:

Das mit dem Busfehler habe ich nicht mal bedacht: Sehr sehr guter Hinweis!
Abtrennung: Die Maschine verfügt über eine trennende verriegelnde Schutzeinrichtung, über die der Werker in die Maschine greifen kann, und eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung, über die der Roboter belädt. 
Ist die Beladetür offen, und wird die andere Tür geöffnet, wird sofort der Bedienerschutz ausgelöst und der Roboter bleibt stehen. Ist die Tür geschlossen, hat der Roboter mechanisch keine Chance in die Maschine zu kommen.
Denke das ist so in Ordnung.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ob der Roboter nicht in die Maschine kommen kann muss nachgewiesen werden, bedeutet das Schutzgitter muss den maximalen Kräften standhalten!


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Das haben wir leider getan  Resultat:

Blech verbogen. Greifer Kaputt. Roboter nicht in der Zelle.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2012)

Alu- oder Stahl-Schutzgitter?

Und was für'n Robby???

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Die Tür ist eine Metalltür (ich bin Elektriker  , vergebt mir... ich denke Stahlblech? ca. 3-5mm )
Und komplett ein Blech, weil ja sonst der Kühlschmierstoff raussabbern würde.

Es war nen 120KG Robi wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2012)

Das klingt positiv, ein Roboter mit 120 kg Tragkraft (ich werde Dich nicht festnageln), der ein
Schutzgitter aus Stahl nicht durchschlägt, wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich, weil die Steuerung
vorher abschaltet.
Ich frage deshalb so penetrant, weil ich diese Fragestellung z.Zt. auch habe und da bin ich über
jeden "Feldversuch" dankbar.
Thema hard- oder softwaremäßige Achsbegrenzung mit entsprechendem PL, falls das 
Schutzgitter nicht standhält ...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Klar ich antworte gern.

Ja es ist die Tragkraft, und festnageln könnte mich nur der Robi, und das stell ich mir nicht so doll vor 

Der Roboter ist stehengeblieben mit der Störung "Überlast Achse 3"... das war ein Comau (Intaliano) ... da ist nicht mal der interne Not-Halt verschaltet, den muss man extern hinwuseln! Naja tut nichts zur Sache...

Soweit ich weis schmeisst nen Kuka die Sicherheitskarte raus, und verlangt nen Neustart des Roboters nach einem Crash, also kein Zucken mehr, bis man ihn wirklich Neustartet und dann mit ner SAK-fahrt wieder befreit (Geht nur im Handbetrieb T1).

Es GIBT Softwarelösungen für Sicherheitsbereiche. Diese können ein und ausgeschaltet werden, und wenn diese verletzt werden schaltet der Roboter sicher ab. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Juni 2012)

Edit: Nicht zu Ende durchdacht...


----------



## TimoB (11 Juni 2012)

@Tommi & Matze :

Sorry für die späte Antwort, war im langen Wochenende...

Im "abgemeldeten" Zustand machen die Maschinen gar nichts mehr!
Aber ich kann dann den Hauptschalter ausschalten, ohne das die gesamten restlichen Anlagenteile in NOT-HALT gehen.


----------



## Tommi (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bei dem Gedanken, einen NOT-HALT logisch zu verknüpfen, sträuben sich meine
konservativen Nackenhaare.
Aber das heißt ja nicht, daß das sachlich richtig sein muss. 
Ein Roboter-Bedienpanel, welches nicht gesteckt ist, muss ich auch so weglegen,
daß keiner dessen NOT-HALT betätigen kann.
Wenn man dieser Problematik mit moderner Sicherheitstechnik begegnen kann,
warum nicht.
Risikobeurteilung, Unterweisung der Mitarbeiter, korrekter PL und los geht's, ODER???

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ein Not-Halt muss immer funktionsfähig sein, ich empfehle die Lektüre der DIN EN 13850.
Wie soll eine Werker im Notfall erkennen und wissen was er jetzt zu tun hat.


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2012)

Ja das sehe ich auch so... ich würde es nicht anders machen.

Der Aufwand ist dennoch enorm. Entweder die Safety-PLC immer mit Spannung versorgen (Vor dem Hauptschalter abgreifen, Zentrale 24V für Safety.... wie auch immer) oder Not-Halt-Schalter mit Millionen Kontakten (eher weniger) ... viel mehr bleibt da nicht.

Nochmal die Erwähnung: Laut Jokab ist es zulässig die Not-Halt-Schalter zu "Brücken" (wie schon beschrieben, will mich nicht tausend mal wiederholen) solang es gekennzeichnet ist... aha... toll. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, die Maschinen sind überschaubar. Mehr als 5m sind die Not-Halt-Schalter nicht auseinander, aber ob es das besser macht?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich könnte jetzt einen Seitenlangen Beitrag zu dem Thema schreiben aber eigentlich reicht schon gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2012)

Richtig  Wenn du magst schau mal in den Chat, das Forum ist für das folgende Thema ungeeignet (da zu langsam)

Würde mich freuen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (12 Juni 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Richtig  Wenn du magst schau mal in den Chat, das Forum ist für das folgende Thema ungeeignet (da zu langsam)
> 
> Würde mich freuen!
> 
> ...



Matze, Dein Chat macht mich neugierig, irgendwann melde ich mich da mal zu Wort.
(Aber ich kann nun mal nur mit 2 Fingern tippen) 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (13 Juni 2012)

Dann schaust du einfach mal rein  

Aber noch was ... es ist nicht "mein" Chat, der ist nämlich für alle da!

Am Besten ist es Abends so gegen 19-20Uhr reinzuschauen, da sind dann die Chancen am Größten jmd. zu verwischen.

Und auch wenn du mit dem Zwei-Finger-Suchsystem tippst ist das egal, so schnelllebig ist der Chat dann doch nicht, du wirst schon mitkommen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

